# FSH



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

My result came back as 10.9. Thats rubbish isn't it? I've looked on threads but there are so many.

My white blood is a bit low too. Going to have that re-done. Still got to have the progesterone one done on CD 21, and the prolatin whenever

Where is the FSH gurus?


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry Emma, can't help you there.. am waiting for my FSH/LH and Oestradiol results too... will be after the guru's myself!    
Am hoping the AMH was wrong..... a reading of 0.0 didn't fill me with confidence to be honest. If not Donor Eggs here I come...
Good luck
Rachel x x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Emma,

Wouldn't say I am a FSH guru but

FSH levels are 3.3 - 11.3 so yours ae the high end of normal.

Are these the bloods you had take a while ago or did you get more done.

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Emma - Some places use FSH and 12 as normal, but see what the reference range is on your lab results. Minxy is very good with results interpreting so maybe search on peer support or pm her hun.

Also FSH fluctuates every month I have been 5-10's and done nothing different. I also think day 1 bloods are more effective.  I always had prolactin on day 1-3 with FSH so check that it is ok to do it on cd 21. 
Also if you ovulate later in a month then cd 21 isn't always accurate at ARGC they ask you to do OPK and then test it 5-7 days later.
Don't get disheartened and remember stress can effectr FSH!!
L x


----------

